# Looking for meat resting cooler



## superump (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi. I saw a meat resting cooler that had a cutting board in the lid and serving trays inside......multi use cooler for resting meat, and now I can't find it! Any suggestions or recommendations???? Thanks


----------



## h8that4u (Apr 26, 2021)

the Camco Currituck 30qt and 50qt offer cutting boards that go on top of the cooler. No personal experience with them but may be worth looking into.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## WV_Crusader (Apr 26, 2021)

I use Lifetime coolers. They work great for me and way better priced than the Roto-molds!


----------



## forktender (Apr 26, 2021)

I just can't see spending money on anything more than these.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 26, 2021)

A dedicated towel and a dedicated cooler is all that's needed. Spend your money on more meats!


----------



## forktender (Apr 26, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> A dedicated towel and a dedicated cooler is all that's needed. Spend your money on more meats!


No doubt, when I was first starting out I used one of our bath towels not a big deal right? WRONG it was washed with fabric softener and dried with dryer sheets and the fragrance permeated into the brisket.
 I about lost it over that one, it's one of those mistakes you will only make once in your lifetime.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 26, 2021)

forktender said:


> No doubt, when I was first starting out I used one of our bath towels not a big deal right? WRONG it was washed with fabric softener and dried with dryer sheets and the fragrance permeated into the brisket.
> I about lost it over that one, it's one of those mistakes you will only make once in your lifetime.


It's one of those things that is often overlooked in any "Beginner Guide "


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2021)

Properly timed, comes with experience,and cooked meat, does not need more that a 30 minute Countertop Rest. A Perfectly cooked Pork Butt, probe tender, bone nearly falling out, is NOT going to get even Better or more Perfect, sitting in a cooler 1, 2, 5 hours.
Coolers are a benefit when, for whatever reason, your meat is done early or you need to take you meat on the Road.
There really isn't a reason to spend big bucks on a cooler you should or will rarely use. Not to mention, a Cutting Board topped Cooler, will be too low to work up the meat placed on the ground, your Dog will appreciate it, and too High if the coolers on the Counter...Just another perspective....Good Luck....JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 27, 2021)

I been using my MES40 set to 150.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Apr 27, 2021)

I personally use a cheap foam cooler my wife got from her old job.  I just wash it out when done and don't care that it's stained.  This along with an old blanket are what I use when resting a pork butt or brisket.


----------



## Torc (May 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> A *dedicated towel* and a dedicated cooler is all that's needed. Spend your money on more meats!


Hitchhikers Guide to BBQ


----------

